# Access Card reader failed...



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

My HR10-250 went a little haywire last night. The diagnosis: the Access Card reader has gone bye-bye. (No satellite channels and a constant message "Insert Access Card" even though I tried other cards from other receivers.) Has anyone been able to correct this problem?

I've got a new unit on the way. Still, I thought I would at least ask the question to see if my Tivo can be saved.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Not really. Have you tried resetting/rebooting your HR10-250? Do you know if the "new unit" is an HR10-250 or an HR20 HD DVR?


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I rebooted twice before I called D*. I believe there was a total of 4 reboots.

The unit's behavior was just odd. Sometimes the guide would come up on command, I would flip down 2-3 pages, then it would disappear. Other times, it was slow to accept channel inputs. If I tried "73" it would take the seven only. Eventually the guide became responsive again but satellite channels are still not available and I get the "access card" message.

They're sending me an HR20 HD DVR. Reading your "new unit" line, it didn't occur to me that they might be sending me a refurb. Oh, well. I'm not being charged for the unit which shocked me. I bought the HR10-250 a few months before they began their lease program and I was upset that it became unusable after only 16 months of no-problem-whatsoever performance.

We have the R15 in the bedroom so I'll be used to the interface but I'll really miss the Tivo.


----------



## A_M (Apr 25, 2007)

The reason the card readers fail is because of cheap solder that leaches lead on the bottom of the main board.

If you don't mind a little electronics exploration pull the main board, turn it over, take a q-tip and GENTLY clean the white powdery residue around the card reader slot and anyplace else you see on the bottom of the main board.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks for the tip, A_M. I'll give that a shot and see what happens.

If it works, it'll be interesting to see re-activating the receiver will go after they shipped me a free replacement.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Interesting about the solder problem. Do you know what would be the problem if the hard drive is good and the power supply is good but it still won't reboot? Would that be the boot ROM? I suspect no easy way to fix that.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I got my replacement and hooked it up. I'm pretty sure I got a refurb HR10-250 because of the packaging. I was told they'd be sending an R20, but if I had to get a refurb, I'd rather have the Tivo.

Anyway, I'm going to open up the old HR10 tonight and check out the solder as well as the access card "switch." The TCF had a post about the some contacts not closing when the card is inserted so the unit believes the card is missing. Anything is worth a shot right now.


----------



## cashoe (Apr 27, 2007)

Oddly enough, i encountered the same exact problem today.
So you are not alone, nor are you crazy.
I will try the q-tip idea this weekend.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Here's a quick update:

I opened up the HR10-250 with the card reader problem and took a look around. After blowing the dust off, I checked the contact switch at the back of the card reader to make sure it was separating when the card was inserted. Next, I rubbed the access card chip with a pencil eraser.

I didn't pull the mother board at this point. I then plugged in the unit and let it run for about 20 minutes. I had NO "Insert Access Card" message during the test. I left the cover off while testing it so I can't completely rule out a heat-related problem. I'll honestly be shocked if the eraser solved the problem, but stranger things have happened. (I originally used rubbing alcohol on it but found out that it could coat the chip rather than clean it.)

I'm going to go ahead and put this receiver back in the main TV room and we'll see what happens.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Another update in case anyone's interested:

The unit is still working just fine. It appears the pencil eraser did the trick. I've put the unit back in our media room.

However, the replacement (refurb) HR10 they sent me rebooted 3 times in 3 hours yesterday. I may have to do a Clear & Delete on that one to see if it helps. Otherwise I may get a replacement for my replacement.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

my card reader failed last night also, refurb on the way. i think i wll take mine apart and check it out


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

well they sent me a replacement hr20 last week and today i took the hr10 apart and fixed it. i guess i will have to buy another tv now!!!!


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

My card reader went out on HR10 tonight. 

They are sending a replacement. Did not say what I'd get, I'm hoping for HR20, so I imagine wish my luck I'll get HR 10.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Well, after 30 days of working fine, my HR10 finally went under again. I started getting the same Access Card message and I can't get a picture from satellite. Nothing helped.

HR20 and a 5-LNB dish are on the way with the dish install scheduled for this Saturday.


----------

